# Loving home available for female Diamond Dove in Missouri



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

I have one healthy male Diamond Dove that lives in a giant indoor cage. He was housed with his sibling, a male that died. Looking for one female any age however I do not want to purchase from a breeder. Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is there a reason you don't want to purchase from a breeder?


----------



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

A number of reasons, but mostly because, though bred in captivity, these are not domesticated animals, (like dogs and chickens). They are actually wild animals, but usually not provided with an opportunity to engage in natural behaviors. These natural behaviors would include bathing, hiding if startled, flight and foraging. Being deprived of these natural behaviors usually causes chronic stress, reduced quality of life and, ultimately, a shortened lifespan in wild animals.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well anyone you get one from may have gotten it from a breeder. I hope you are able to find one.


----------



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry that my post actually wasn't clear. I am not opposed to obtaining a female Diamond Dove from a breeder, if they have an extra one they would like to rehome. For example, if they would like to reduce the number of birds they are housing, or have one that is not successful etc. To be clear, I am not wanting to buy a bird being sold for-profit. All of my birds are rescued from overcrowded conditions. I would be happy to take one off of someone's hands if they have recently experienced changes in their life circumstances, for example. Thanks again for your interest in my post.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

People are on here off and on looking to rehome. I hope something turns up.


----------



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

